# Top 10 Spring Fisheries



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Drew Cushing of the DWR (helluva great guy!) posted his top 10 fishing spots for this Spring:

10. Pineview Reservoir
9. Mantua Reservoir
8. Starvation Reservoir
7. Flaming Gorge
6. Strawberry Reservoir
5. Jordanelle Reservoir
4. Willard Bay
3. Yuba Reservoir
2. Sand Hollow Reservoir
1. Lake Powell

As a Utah native, I'm embarrassed to admit I've never fished Powell, so I can't argue that. But the Gorge belongs in the #2 slot and Pineview doesn't even belong on the list until June. So replace it with East Canyon which offers great fishing until the road from Parley's opens up and all the water skiers invade. (Still great fishing after that, but not nearly as enjoyable.)

What do you think?


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

I think that I would be more likely to post my top 10 on the confidential side. if you get my 'drift'...


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

The Provo and Green rivers would be on my list for spring fishing before some of the others .


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

#1 Willard
#2 Pineview
#3 East Canyon
#4 Flaming Gorge
#5 Mantua
#6 Strawberry
#7 Causey
#8 Newton
#9 Porcupine
#10 Lost Creek
Those are my top 10. 8) 
I have never been to Powell. Hopefully one day i can handle the drive down and fish it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm glad to see most of my top ten are nowhere even close on that list.... About half my list would be rivers or lakes that I think are overlooked as spring fisheries which is fine by me... hope they stay that way. 8)


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

#1 Jordan River
#2 The Gutter behind my house
#3 the Septic Tank in my neighbors yard
#4 Utah Lake, ties with # 1-3
#5 Local Community pond. (Only because I am too lazy to drive somewhere worthwhile)
#6 My 50 gallon aquarium full of Perch which I bucketed from Utah Lake.
#7 my 1000 Gallon Aqurium that currently has Cutthoat eggs. Just waiting for them to become fry.. Like Campbells soup says, mmm mmmmm mmmm.
#8 Golf course ponds, They have some nice bass
#9 The local fish hatchery has some great fish this time of year. You dont even need a rod and reel. Just a big net if its after hours
#10 Harmons Grocery, 4.99$ a pound for trout. Why drive up the Canyon and catch my own when I can buy it?

I feel lied to.....Fishing on the Wii is nothing like the real thing...


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

You can check out Drew's original post (along with stories from other DWR biologists) at our new wildlife blog: http://wildlife.utah.gov/blog/

More people have responded here than to the original post.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Amy. I should have included the link in my original post.

Matter of fact, I did a poor job of the thing since a couple of you completely misunderstood it. The subject is Drew's list of the top 10 in the state, not your own personal fishing holes. Big difference. If you didn't notice, the entire list is reservoirs and obviously based on generalizations of the past. I think it's an interesting list - but that's me.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I'm glad to see most of my top ten are nowhere even close on that list.... *About half my list would be rivers or lakes that I think are overlooked as spring fisheries which is fine by me... hope they stay that way.* 8)


+1 my entire top 10 is that way I might see you on a few of those... -Ov-


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, after this year, I've got to insist that the WEEEEEEB. be included, maybe # 4 or 5???


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad to see most of my top ten are nowhere even close on that list.... *About half my list would be rivers or lakes that I think are overlooked as spring fisheries which is fine by me... hope they stay that way.* 8)
> ...


Love to meet you one of these days... hit me up, lets go fish. (Do you fish Sundays ever?)If you need, I can provide references. :lol: Just kidding... I'm sure its not like that and if I can get away, I've got a couple spots we could get in some good spring fishing on. Hell, you probably already fish most of them. Sorry Leaky... I didn't mention the Weeeb. Good for you, but I have only fished it a couple times with you and caught whitefish and a couple browns... but some of the other spots you and I have spent some time on are real producers for big springtime fish and none of them are on that list.  Let me know when they blow out the river and we can carpool to some good areas that aren't muddied up too bad or where it just doesn't matter.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> ...and obviously *based on generalizations of the past.* I think it's an interesting list - but that's me.


That makes more sense because Yuba is far from #3 ranked fishing THIS spring.


----------

